

Ask HN: Site with tools people use? - aviraldg

So I vaguely remember this website which used to publish articles describing the tools (software, hardware, etc.) used by famous designers, developers, musicians and so on. I think I remember reading an entry on Linus on that website. Does anyone remember what it was?<p>Haven&#x27;t been able to find it on Google so far.
======
attheodo
[http://usesthis.com/](http://usesthis.com/)

~~~
aviraldg
Thanks!

